# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] كل ما تريد ان تعرفة عن البورصة المصرية

## LOOOOOGO

بصراحة يا جماعة انا بدات استثمر فى البورصة من فترة قريبة و فعلا حسيت باهمية هذا المجال بالنسبة لجميع الشباب من ناحية و بالنسبة لاقتصاد اى دولة فى العالم ...
فالبورصة فعلا عالم مستقل بذاتة تنتشر فية عوامل الاثارة و و التوقعات و تحقيق المكاسب .العوامل دى كلها بتشدك لهذا العالم الغريب..
انا بصراحة حسيت باهمية معرفة الشباب عامة بهذا المجال و قولت احاول اشرحة فى المنتدى ليستفيد منة الجميع..
وقبل الدخول فى اى موضوع انا طبعا سالت شيوخ كتير عن اذا كانت المضاربة و الاشتثمار فى البورصة حلال او حرام ..وكانت الاجابة انها حلال و لكن بشرط عدم المضاربة فى شركات تكون مجال عملها حرام مثل شركات السجائر او الخمور مثلا ..
و طبعا عدم حرمانيتها بكل اختصار ان انت بتكون مساهم فى الشركة و بتتحمل الخسارة او المكسب معاها...
و طبعا علشان انا معرفش اذا كان فى حد حيتشد للموضوع ولا مفيش فا انا هانقل لكم تعريف صغير عن البورصة و تاريخها و لو اى حد احتاج اى حاجة انا فى الخدمة لتقديم دروس او نصائح
هذا الموضوع الذى يتناول تعريف البورصة وتارخها منقول من احد المواقع العربية

                                      ما هى البورصة؟
يعود اصل كلمة بورصة الى عائلة فان در بورصن البلجيكية التى كانت تعمل فى المجال البنكى والتى كان فنقها فى مدينة بروج يعتبر مكان اجتماع التجار المحليين و الذى اصبح رمزا لسوق روءوس الاموال و تداول السلع و كان هذا فى عام 1592
والبورصة فى الوقت الحالى لم تختلف كثيرا فهى الان نتعتبر ايضا سوق لتداول روءوس الاموال فاذا اردت ان تكون مسهما فى احدى رؤوسالاموال لاحدى الشركات كل ما عليك هو التوجة لشراء اسهم فى الشركة التى تود الشراء بها و تعتبر منذ تلك اللحظة مساهما فى تلك الشركة
ومن هنا بتبين لنا اهمية نظام البورصة فالبورصة هى سوق منظمة لتداول رؤوس الاموال الشركات المختلفة فالشركات الرابحة يكون التداول على اسهمها كبير مما يؤدى الى زيادة اسعار اسهمها  بعكس الشركات الخاسرة يكون التداول عليها اقل
و للمساهم فى راس مال اى شركة نوعين من المكسب و هما 
اولا:الارباح السنوية التى تحققها الشركة المساهم فيها فتاتزم الشركة هنا بتوزيع جزء من اربحها على جميع المساهمين فيها
ثانيا: الارتفاع فى اسعر الاسهم .بمعنى انك تقوم بشراء سهم بسعر معين و يزيد التداول على هذا السهم و بالتالى يزيد سعرة فتقوم انت بالبيع بالزيادة فى السعر وتكسب الفرق بين السعرين

و كفاية كدة علشان انا تعبت..ونكمل بكرة لو حد عايز يستفيد..

----------


## LOOOOOGO

iam back
النهاردة بقى يا جماعة هانتكلم عن بعض التعريفات المهمة اللى بيتم استخدامها فى البورصة وهذة هى بعض هذة التعريفات

Open

وتعني سعر اول عمليه بيع او شراء تمت في فتره معينه اذا كنت ستحلل هذه الفترة ، أوسعر اول عملية في اليوم عندما تحلل البيانات اليومية لسهم معين. 



High

ويعنى اعلى سعر وصل اليه السهم في فتره معينه من الممكن ان تكون سنه او يوم مثلا ويشير ذلك الى النقطه التي كان عندها المشترين أكثر من البائعين ووصلت عروضهم للشراء لأعلى سعر ممكن وتوقف السعر عند هذه النقطة لعدم رغبة المشترين بالشراء أعلى من هذا السعر. 



Low

ويعنى أقل سعر وصل اليه السهم في فتره معينه من الممكن ان تكون سنه او يوم مثلا ويشير ذلك الى النقطه التي كان عندها البائعين أكثر من المشترين ووصلت عروضهم للبيع لأقل سعر ممكن

وتوقف السعر عند هذه النقطة لعدم رغبة البائعين بالبيع بأقل من هذا السعر. 



Close

ويعني سعر الاقفال الذي اقفل السعر عنده في يوم معين او اخر سعر وصل له السهم لفتره معينه . وهذا مهم جدا بالنسبة للمحللين الفنيين والعلاقة ايضا بين سعر الاقفال وسعر الافتتاح تمثل مغزى مهم جدا لدى المحللين الفنيين وهي موضحة في شارت الشموع وسوف نتطرق لها مستقبلا



Volume

وتعني عدد الاسهم التي تم تداولها لفترة معينة طوال يوم مثلا او ساعة او حتى دقائق في اليوم والعلاقة بين السعر وحجم التداول من الاشياء المهمة جدا بالنسبة للمحللين الفنيين 



Bid

ويعني السعر الذى يعرضه المشترون لشراء سهم معين وهذا السعر هو الذي سوف تحصل عليه عندما تبيع هذا السهم.



Ask



ويعني السعر الذي يعرضه البائعون لبيع سهم معين هم يملكونه ويريدون بيعه بهذا السعر وهو السعر ايضا الذي سوف تدفعه عندما تشتري هذا السهم.
ويوجد فى مجال البورصة بالنسبة للمستثمرين و المتابعين استشاريين و خبراء يقدمون نوعين من التحليل و هما 
1-التحليل الفنى 
2-التحليل المالى
وان كان نسبة كبيرة من المستثمرين تفضل الاخذ بالتحليل الفنى فقط فهناك راى اخر يقول انة لابد من الاخذ بالتحليلين معا
والvolume اللى اتشرح مقدما يعتبر من الاهم المعايير التى لابد من الاخذ بها لتحديد وضع السهم المراد شرائة لذلك ساقوم بشرح الفوليوم لانة مهم جدا جدا جدا (هذا الشرح معظمة منقول)

لكم فاهمين طبعا إن سعر أى سهم بيتحدد من خلال عدد الاسهم المعروضة وعدد الاسهم المطلوبة

فاذا كانت عروض البيع اكثر من الطلبات قل السعر …….واذا كانت طلبات الشراء اكثر زاد السعر.

وصحيح ان كل بيع يقابله شراء لكن تعارف الناس فى حالة هبوط السعر على قول …..ان هناك بيع كثير….طيب ما هناك شراء كثير برضه…..ولكن طالما السعر بينزل يقولوا البيع كثير وما فيش شراء……

فلينتبه المبتدئ فى عالم الأسهم لهذه المقولة ولا يعتقد ان مافيش شراء بجد…لأ طبعا فيه شراء يقابل البيع ……لكن اللى قالوا كده يقصدون ان البائعين هم الأكثرية وأمام العدد الذى باع عدد أكبر منه لا يعرف أن يبيع ولا يجد مشتريا ……وطلباتهم الكثيرة بالبيع لم تنفذ …..وبالتالى لم تسجل ضمن الفوليوم الذى هو العمليات المنفذه فقط……….اذا السوق النهارده بايع ومافيش شراء يعنى عروض البيع كتيييير واللى بيشتروا قليلين.



طبعا ممكن تطبق نفس الكلام بالعكس على مقولة …..مافيش بيع…..السوق كله مشترين وبس.

ومن الكلام ده نلاقى الفوليوم يعرف بأنه عدد الأسهم التى تم التعامل عليها فقط فى خلال وقت معين من ضمن كافة العروض والطلبات…… قد يكون هذا الوقت 5 دقائق ، 15 دقيقة ، ساعة، يوم …….الخ ..أو أي وحدة زمن 

يعنى نعرف كم سهم تم بيعه فى خلال الخمس دقائق ..او خلال الساعة مثلا…
وطالما أن هذا هو عدد الأسهم المباعة فهو أيضا عدد الأسهم المشتراه 
فالسهم لابد له من مشترى حتى يباع ولابد له من بائع حتى يتم شراؤه.
اذا الفوليوم يدلنا على عدد الاسهم المنفذه من إجمالى العروض والطلبات.
طيب ….
ايه هى أهمية الفوليوم ؟
وما هى علاقة الفوليوم بكم العروض والطلبات فى السوق؟



نتخيل ان هناك عروض بيع كثيرة جدا …..ولا يريد أحد أن يشترى اطلاقا..... أو أن المشترين قليلين جدا…….إذا سيظل السعر يتهاوى بحثا عن مشترين ولا يجد سوى عدد قليل يرضى بشراء السهم فى كل مرة يتهاوى فيها أكثر وأكثر



اذا سيكون حجم التداول أو الفوليوم هنا قليل جدا والسعر يتهاوى



ثم نتخيل ان هناك طلبات شراء كثيرة جدا …..ولا أحد يريد أن يبيع اطلاقا أو أن البائعين قليلين جدا…….سيظل السعر يرتفع مغريا البائعين بالتخلى عن السهم ولا يجد سوى عدد قليل يرضى ببيع مالديه من أسهم فى كل مرة يرتفع فيها السعرأكثر وأكثر



اذا سيكون حجم التداول أو الفوليوم هنا قليل مع ارتفاع السعر



يحدث هذا فى الشركات التى تكون معظم أسهمها مع ملاك كبار ولا يوجد من أسهمها بالسوق الا عدد قليل يدور بين أيدى فئة قليلة ………وهؤلاء الملاك الكبار إمّا أنهم مكبرين دماغهم عن شوية الأسهم اللى سايبينهم فى السوق ……….أو لهم مصلحة فى رفع السعر أو خفضه فلا يتدخلون...

المهم شركة مثل هذه يجب الابتعاد عنها فلن يصلح معها لا تحليل فنى ولا تحليل أساسى 

اذا حتى تكون المعلومات المستقاه من بيانات الفوليوم لها قيمة فلا بد أن تكون كمية الأسهم المتداولة بين الناس لشركة ما فى السوق كبيرة جدا حتى يمكن أن تعكس اتجاهات الناس الحقيقية والتى نحن بصدد محاولة فهمها.


وهنا تبرز أول أهمية للفوليوم………:


يجب علينا عند اختيارنا للشركة التى سنتعامل عليها أن نختار شركة متوسط التداول علي أسهمها كبيرا ……وكلما كان هذا المتوسط كبيرا كلما كان افضل……..فهو فضلا عن أنه يحقق لك الأمان عند تطبيق اسس التحليل الفنية المختلفة…….فهو يحقق لك سيولة عالية بمعنى قدرتك على تسييل اسهمك فى أى لحظة ( تحويلها الى سيولة نقدية)

لأن لو كان حجم التداول ضعيف ...ستكون أسهم الشركة بيدك ولا تستطيع بيعها فى الوقت الذى تريده

الأهمية الثانية أو الفائدة الثانية التى نستفيدها :

هى أن التغير فى حجم التداول يدعم معرفة الاتجاه الغالب للسعر ….سواء كان اتجاها صعوديا أو نزوليا

يعنى إيه؟

يعنى لو السهم مطلوب فى السوق ومرغوب فيه ستزداد طلبات الشراء ويزداد بالتالى السعر فيدخل البائعون بطلبات العروض فى المقابل فيتم تنفيذ عمليات كثيرة استجابة لطلبات الشراء الكثيرة بالسعر العالى……..ومن هنا يكون الفوليوم عالى …..ويستمر هذا الوضع …..ارتفاع فى السعر مع ارتفاع فى الفوليوم

طيب…آخرة ارتفاع السعر مع ارتفاع الفوليوم ايه؟

آخرتها ان الرغبة فى الشراء تقل مع ارتفاع السعر حتى تصل لنقطة لا يريد المشترون أن يدفعوا مليم واحد زيادة عن كده ... وكذلك البائعون يرفضون البيع بمليم واحد أقل 

فيقف السعر عند حد معين لا يتحرك وطبعا لا توجد عمليات بيع أو شراء الا قليل …..هنا تجد الفوليوم فى أقل معدلاته



ومن هنا لو لاحظنا هذه الملحوظة وشاهدنا فوليوم عالى عالى ثم بدأ فى الإنخفاض ..نستنتج فورا من قلة الفوليوم أن قمة منحنى الارتفاع قد إقتربت ...وان البائعين بدأو يخافون من انصراف المشترين عنهم.... فيبدأون فى التنازل عن الأسعار التى تمسكوا بها ويبدأ النزول المتوالى فى السعر...أى يتجه المنحنى فى الإتجاه العكسى...ومع بداية النزول تبدأ عودة المشترين من جديد لأن السعر فى نزول

وهنا نجد الفوليوم يتزايد مرة أخرى (زيادة البيع والشراء فى نفس الوقت) ثم يقل تدريجيا حتى يصل لنقطة يقول البائعون هذا آخر نزولنا بالسعر ولن ننزل بالسعر ولو مليم واحد …… فيثبت السعر قليلا ويثبت معه الفوليوم لنفس الفترة قبل أن يندفع المشترون مرة أخرى للشراء فيزداد الفوليوم وهنا مع زيادة الفوليوم مرة أخرى نستنتج أن هجوم المشترين أصبح كاسحا مما سينتج عنه وضح حد للهبوط وبداية ارتفاع السعر فى دورة جديدة.

ألخص لكم من كل ما سبق ان :

- الفوليوم يزداد أثناء الاتجاه الصعودى كما يزداد أثناء الاتجاه النزولى.

- والنقص التدريجى فى الفوليوم هو إيذانا بتغير الاتجاه الى الاتجاه العكسى

- زيادة الفوليوم مرة أخرى بعد تناقص تدريجى هو مؤشر بداية الاتجاه العكسى

- اذا كسر السهم نقطة مقاومة ومازال الفوليوم عالى ولم يتناقص …انسى انك أمام نقطة مقاومة واعرف ان السهم مازال أمامه صعود مستمر ……وستتكون نقطة المقاومة الجديدة عندما يبدأ الفوليوم فى التناقص.



واذا سأل أحدكم لماذا يقل الفوليوم فى الأيام شبه المستقرة التى ليس لها اتجاه ثابت ( لا إتجاه مستمر بالصعود ولا بالهبوط ) الإجابة طبعا هى ان الناس تبتعد عن السهم فى هذه الحالة..وخايفة تبيع أو تشترى...حالة ركود يعنى...بيقل فيها الفوليوم بوضوح ...……وحين يحدث اتجاه قاطع وواضح بالصعود أو النزول ..يتجه الناس فورا اما للشراء أو للبيع.

نقطة أخرى هامة:

حاول تقارن بين كثافة الزيادة فى الفوليوم أثناء صعود السهم وبين كثافة الزيادة فى الفوليوم أثناء الهبوط الذى يليه……….وقل لى أيهما أكثر؟....تعرف تعملها دى؟



إذا عملتها ولاحظت إن الزيادة اثناء الصعود أكثر …….فالسهم فى آب ترند وقوة الشراء هى الغالبة...أمّا لو كانت الزيادة اثناء الهبوط أكثر …….فالسهم فى داون ترند وقوة البيع هى الغالبة...

فهمت حاجة؟....مش مشكلة...اتعلم الأول فهم مؤشرات الفوليوم البسيطة...وبعد كده نبقى نشرح الترند وشارتاته ...فى مرحلة متقدمة شوية

ولكن لاتنسى أبدا وتذكر ان الفائدة من بيانات الفوليوم لا تستخدم وحدها أبدا أبدا أبدا.....بل لا بد من إضافتها الى أدوات التحليل الفنى الأخرى حتى تؤتى ثمارا جيدة إن شاء الله

شكرا على حسن استماعكم ونتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ان شاء اللة
يا جماعة ماتنسوش تدعوا للراجل اللى شارح اكتر من 3\4 الكلام دة .........
اشوفكوا الحصة اللى جاية...

----------


## LOOOOOGO

طبعا يا جماعة نظرا للاقبال الجماهيرى الخرافى على الموضوع زى ما انتو شايفين فا انا النهاردة هاتكلم عن تعريف التحليل الفنى و الفرق بينة و بين التحليل المالى (التحليل الاساسى)
قبل ما ابدا فى اى حاجة كنت عايز اقول معلومة مهمة جدا..اى واحد عايز يدخل البورصة لازم يحدد هدفة و الاهداف فى البورصة نوعين يا ولاد و هما
1-الاستثمار : وتعنى الشراء بغرض البيع بعد فترة طويلة
2-المضاربة: وتعنى الشراء بغرض البيع بعد فترة قصيرة
ندخل بقى فى موضوعنا و هو التحليل الفنى.والتحليل الاساسى او المالى


نلجأ للتحليل الاساسى :
بهدف تحديد السعر الذى ينبغى ان يباع به السهم وذلك بتحديد القيمة الحقيقة له
Intrinsic Value
وذلك من خلال التنبؤ بماستكون عليه ربحية السهم وحجم المخاطرة التى
تتعرض لها تلك الربحية وذلك عن طريق القيام بدراسة الاوضاع الاقتصادية على المستوى العالمى والمحلى وتحليل ظروف الصناعة ودراسة وتحليل الشركة وذلك بهدف تكوين محفظة اوراق مالية من مجموعة مختارة من الاسهم تحقق اكبر عائد واقل مخاطرة .

ونلجأ للتحليل الفنى :
بهدف تحديد الوقت الاملائم لشراء وبيع السهم من خلال دراسة التغيرات فى سعر السهم خلال فترة الماضية على امل اكتشاف نمط لتلك التغيرات يسمح بامكانية التنبؤ بحركة سعر السهم فى المستقبل 

و يقوم التحليل الفنى على 4 اساسيات و هى
1-ان القيمة السوقية لسهم تتحدد على اساس قوى العرض والطلب .
2 - ان العرض والطلب تحكمه عوامل متعدد منها منطقى وغير منطقى مثل الحالة النفسية لمستثمر والتخمين وغيرها 
3 ) ان سعر السهم يميل الى التحرك فى اتجاه معين ولمدة طويلة باستثناء التقلبات الثانوية او الطفيفة التى تحدث لسعر السهم من وقت الى اخر ، اى ان حركة سعر السهم تنسجم مع قانون قوة الدفع أو قوة الصدمة 

4- ان التغير فى اتجاه سعر السهم يرجع فى الاساس الى تغير فى العلاقة بين العرض والطلب وانه يمكن الوقوف عليها من خلال مايجرى فى السوق سواء طال الزمن او قصر

----------------------الفرق بين التحليل الفنى و الاساسى--------------------
1- من حيث السرعة .
يمتاز التحليل الاساسى بالسرعة بمجرد تحديد القاعدة الفنية التى سيعتمد عليها المستثمر يصبح تطبيقها اليا فى حين يتطلب التحليل الاساسى زمن ليس بالقصير لقيام بدراسة السهم وبظروف القطاع المنتمى اليه السهم وبظروف الاقتصادية .
2-من حيث المعلومات .
المعلومات التى يحتاجها التحليل الفنى متاح يوميا على مدار الساعة على شبكة الانترانيت ( الاسعار – الكميات – الاخبار رسوم البيانية ) ، اما المعلومات التى يحتاجها التحليل الاساسى فيتطلب تجميعها من مصادر مختلفة ودراستها وتوليد التنبؤات المستقبلية منها .
3- من حيث مستوى التقافى لمستخدم .
لايتطلب التحليل الاساسى من مستخدمه الالمام بالعلوم المالية والاقتصادية اى يسهل تعلم اساليب التحليل الفنى وتطبيقها مهما كان مستوى تقافة المستخدم ، فى حين يتطلب التحليل الاساسى الالمام مستخدمه بعلوم مختلفة لذا عادة لايقوم المستخدم بنفسه اجراء التحليل الاساسى بل يتطلب مجموعة من الاختصاصات لاتتوفر الالمؤسسات .
4- من حيث الهدف .
يحدد التحليل الفنى توقيت الشراء والبيع فى حين يحدد التحليل الاساسى القيمة الحقيقية لسهم .
5- من حيث زمن الاحداث .
ينتظر التحليل الفنى حتى تقع الاحداث ويرى بعينه التغير فى حركة السهم ثم يتخد القرار بشانه ، اما التحليل الاساسى يتنباء بالاحداث المستقبلية لسهم موضوع الدراسة ويخرج منها بالقرار المناسب .
6-من حيث العائد 
التحليل الاساسى يمكنه ان يصل الى نتائج افضل من التحليل الفنى فقد اثبت الواقع ان المستثمر الذى يتبع اساليب التحليل الفنى يندر ان يحقق عائد غير عادى على استثماره .
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## أحمد المليجي

تمام التمام
كنت فين من زمان 
موضوع اكثر من رائع و اتمني لو تكمل و تفيدنا اكثر في هذا المجال خصوصا و اني مهتم جدا جدا بة و لو تسمح لي ابقي اضيف بعض المعلومات اللي عندي في هذا المجال و كمان لي في الفوركس بس دي موضوع تاني خالص 
و تحياتي اخي الفاضل و اكمل عسي نستفيد
 :Smart:   :Smart:  
 :Smart:

----------


## أحمد المليجي

دي ملف في المرفقات يوجد به كل شركات السمسرة اللي في مصر و عناوينها و التليفونات و الفاكس و كل البيانات عنها 
## طبعا احنا بنحتاج شركات السمسرة للعديد من الاسباب اهمها انة يتم التكويد عن طريقها و ايضا عملية الشراء و البيع بتكون من شركة السمسرة مقابل عمولة لهم طبعا بتكون 1 في 1000
اما بقي التكويد 
*التكويد في البورصة المصرية* : التكويد هو عملية تسجيل المضارب او المستثمر نفسة لدي شركة السمسرة التي سيشتري منها الاسهم او سيتعامل معها و ذلك حتي يتمكن من اجراء العمليات , التكويد لاول مرة مجانا , تعديل البيانات 5 جنيهات و اعادة التكويد 10 جنيهات مصرية

----------


## LOOOOOGO

يا احمد باشا انت تنور الموضوع ..طبعا ضيف المعلومات اللى انت عايزها .اهم حاجة نفيد الناس و نفيد بعض.....بس عايزين نخلى بالنا علشان مانحطش مواضيع مكررة..... ماشى؟

----------


## LOOOOOGO

شكرا يا جماعة على المتابعة و مش قادر اقولكم على كمية ال e-mails و sms`s اللى جاتلنا من اصدقاء البرنامج و طبعا فى اسئلة كتيرة جاتلى كلها بتقول......................
طب و بعد التكويد؟
ادفع لمين؟
اتابع ازاى؟
قبل ما رد على الاسئلة دى احب اوضحلكوا حاجة مهمة جدا الا و هى ان درس التحليل الفنى و المالى اللى اتشرح امبارح كان عبرة طبعا عن التعريف بالتحليلات انما كيفية التحليل دى حاجة صعبة اوى بس انا ان شاء اللة داخل كورس فيها قريب لو اخدت تاجيل من الجيش و هانقل لكم الدروس دى كلها
المهم نرجع و نرد على اسئلتنا...
1-اية بقى اللى هايحصل بعد التكويد...اللى هايحصل ان حضرتك هتروح للشركة اللى انت كودت عن طريقها و هتمضى معاهم عقد مالوش لازمة ...بس اهم حاجة فى العقد اللى مالوش لازمة دة انك تعرف اسم بنك الحفظ اللى شركة السمسرة بتاعت حضرتك متفقة معاة...
اية بنك الحفظ الحفظ دة؟..بنك الحفظ دة البنك اللى بيتشال فية الاسهم اللى حضرتك مشتريها من قبل السمسار بتاعك...
2-ادفع لمين؟ واللة انا شخصيا دفعت فى شركة السمسرة بس المبلغ بتاعى كان صغير لذلك اعتقد ان اصحاب المحافظ الكبيرة(المبالغ الكبيرة) بيدفعوا غالبا فى بنك الحفظ
3-اتابع ازاى؟دة سؤال وجية...المفروض ان اى شركة سمسرة فى العالم بيكون فيها شاشات كمبيوتر اسمها شاشة البورصة اللحظية هذة الشاشة بتعرض مؤشرات تبين عروض البيع و الطلب والسعر الحالى للسهم و نقط الدعم و المقاومة (هاشرحها النهاردة مش عايز حد يقلق) وبيبقى ليك الحق انك تقعدكل يوم و تتابع عن طريق هذة الشاشات
طب لو افترضنا ان شركة السمسرة ماعندهاش الشاشات دى ودة للاسف حصل معايا قدامك حل من تلاتة  
1- يا اما تتابع مع السمسار اللى مسئول عن راس مالك بالتليفون
2-يا اما تتابع من عن طريق مواقع من على الانترنت بس بتجيب الاسعار بس و متاخرة 15 دقيقة
3-لو انت مشترك فى خدمة الdsl ممكن تخلى الشركة الى انت مشترك عن طريقها ان تدخلك خدمة البورصة اللحظية و انا سالت عن سعرها فى الشركة اللى انا تبعها قالولى 150 جنية فى الشهر و دة تقريبا نفس السعر فى كل الشركات
اشوفكوا مساء..............................................  ...

----------


## محمود زايد

موضوعك جميل يالوجو وفعلا انا نفسى افهم البورصه وكيفيه التعامل فيها 
انا هتابع الموضوع بس اياك تقولى فهمت ايه واحده واحده وكله هيتفهم 
وتسلم ايدك ياباشا  :f2:  
وتحياتى لاحمد باشا المليجى على الاضافه :f2:

----------


## LOOOOOGO

محمود باشا انت تنور الموضوع..
حاضر يا سيدى مش هاقولك فهمت و لا مافهمتش :y:

----------


## LOOOOOGO

النهاردة بقى يا جماعة هديكوا دروس مهمة للمبتدئين فى البورصة..واللى عندوا اى استفسار عن اللى فات يقوللى علية مايكسفش...
1-اعلم ان كل شىء من عند اللة سبحانة و تعالى وان هذا رزق فاتقى اللة فية حتى يباركلك فية
2-اهتم بالاتجاة العام للسهم الذى تراقبة خاصة و للبورصة عامة .بمعنى عدم النظر لاتجاهات السهم اليومية بل انظر للمتوقع لة و للاخبار المنقولة عنة 
3-لا تتبع عواطفك و احساسك الداخلى لان هناك الكثير من قراراتنا التى نتخذها بناء على احساسنا الداخلى دون التاكد من هذا الاحساس تكون خاطئة و اياك تنساق ورا كلام اى حد علشان ما تخسرش فلوسك كلها
4-اشترى لما يكون السوق فى اقل معدلاتة و بيع لما يكون السوق فى اعلى معدلاتة و يستحسن كمان ان تحدد لنفسك مستهدف (يعنى اية)  مثلا انت اشتريت سهم على 10 جنية حدد لنفسك هدف مثلا على اسا احتياجاتك و قول ان انا هبيع لما يوصل 20جنية او لو نزل ل8 جنية و اذا حصلت هذة الاهداف نفذها دون تردد
5-المتابعة المتابعة المتابعة.لازم تتابع بنفسك مايكفيش انك تسيب السمسار يتابعلك و اقرا على قد ما تقدر
6-لو اشتريت سهم معين على اساس اشاعة ما .بيع عند الخبر اليقين لهذة الاشاعة
7-لابد من متابعة اخبار الشركة المصدرة للسهم اللى حضرتك شارية لان تقارير ارباحها و الادارة بتاعتها و النمو وكل الكلام دة بيؤثر فى اتجاة السهم صعودا او نزولا
8-تابع حالة الاقتصاد المحلية و العالمية
9-اياااااااك و الطمع...الطمع قل ما جمع واسالنى انا ::'(:  
10-فى حاجة مهمة جدا لازم تخلى بالك منها:لو انت بتابع موءشرات البورصة من خلال شاشة البورصة اللحظية اللى موجودة فى شركة السمسرة اللى انت تبعها غالبا هتلاقى بشر قاعدين معاك بيتابعو .اوعا تنساق ورا الكلام اللى بيقولوا لان فى منهم كتير اوى بيحبوا يفتوا و يروجوا اشاعات لحساب الغير و لحسابهم .ماتسمعش كلام اى حد .اللى تسمع كلامة لازم تكون واثق فية جداجداجدا
11-استخير ربنا و اعقلها و توكل و توخى الحلال عن الحرام
دة اللى انا فاكروا و اللى قدرت انقلة و اجمعة .....لو فى نصائح تانية هجيبها بس غالبا دة المختصر المفيد

----------


## LOOOOOGO

ماهى نقاط الدعم والمقومة
الموضوع دة يا جماعة هااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا لو ما حدش فهمة يقوللى .(منقول)


ماهي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة؟
هي احد توجهات التحليل الفني للسهم ، حيث يمر السهم لفترة ما بين هاتين النقطتين الدعم والمقاومة . وسأحاول تبسيطها فيما يلي :

الدعم : يقصد به عند نزول السهم الى مراحل سعريه معينة فان المتعاملين يرغبون في شرائه ويهتمون بسعره مما يؤدي بالتالي إلى دعم سعر السهم بالشراء ضد النزول أكثر من ذلك(الكلام دة اول لما يوصل لنقطة الدعم) . اما عندما يتجاوز سعر السهم نقطة الدعم نزولا فانه يعني خطورة المحافظة عليه ، مما يؤدي بمالكه للتخلص منه لانه قد ينزل أكثر فأكثر حتى يصل السهم أحيانا إلى النسبة السفلى 10% 

المقاومة : وهو بعكس الدعم ، فعندما يرتفع السهم بشكل كبير مما يجعل مراقبه يعرض عن شرائه ، اما عند تخطيه نقطة المقاومة فمعنى ذلك اتجاه جيد للشراء 
منقول منقول منقول....منقول عليكم و علينا

----------


## LOOOOOGO

غدا ان شاء اللة هشرح كيفية حساب الدعم و المقاومة لاى سهم
كنت هاشرحة دلوقتى بس مش قادر 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  م

----------


## LOOOOOGO

انا اسف جدا يا جماعة عن التاخير بس واللة كنت مشغول
النهاردة هنشرح كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم و المقاومة ..طبعا انتو عارفين لية: علشان نقدر نحدد اتجاة السهم صعودا و نزولا...........
 اولا:لابد من تحديد نقطة الارتكاز للسهم و هى عبارة عن النقطة التى يدور حولها السهم طلوعا و نزولا و يتم حسابها بايجاد متوسط اعلى سعر و اقل سعر و سعر الاغلاق وطبعا دول بنعرفهم من شاشة البورصة اللحظية و هناك بعض المواقع اللى بتقدم هذة المعلومات بعد انتهاء الجلسة كل يوم
واليكم المعادلات اللى بتحدد نقطة الارتكاز و نقطة الدعم و المقاومة

المعادلات المستخدمة:

نقطة الارتكاز للسهم= (أعلى سعر للسهم + أدنى سعر للسهم + سعر الإغلاق) ÷ 3

الحد الأدنى للدعم = (نقطة الارتكاز × 2) – أعلى سعر للسهم

الحد الأدنى للمقاومة = (نقطة الارتكاز × 2) – أدنى سعر للسهم

الحد الأعلى للدعم = نقطة الارتكاز – (الحد الأدنى للمقاومة – الحد الأدنى للدعم)

الحد الأعلى للمقاومة = (نقطة الارتكاز – الحد الأدنى للدعم) + الحد الأدنى للمقاومة

طبعا منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ول

اشوفكوا قريب

----------


## LOOOOOGO

ازيكوا يا جماعة انا اسف جدا على التاخير بس واللة مش بايدى 
انا امبارح كنت يتكلم مع  جهبز من جهابزة البورصة و ادانى الدرس المهم دة و هو على فكرة متعلق بكميات التداول اللى احنا شرحناها قبل كدة هو الفوليوم طبعا فاكرينوا....نخش باة فى الدرس
                       --------------------------------------
تعتبر كميات التداول العمود الفقري لاتجاه أي سهم، فضع عينك دائما على هذه الكميات قبل اتخاذ قرار الشراء أو البيع.

ويجب عليك أن تعرف متوسط التداول اليومي لكل شركة قبل أن تقرر الشراء أو البيع لسهم هذه الشركة. ومتوسط التداول تحصل عليه كالتالي:

اجمع كميات التداول للشركة لمدة 30 يوما ثم اقسم الناتج على 30 فيعطيك متوسط التداول اليومي لمدة شهر.

هناك من يفضل متوسط تداول شهرين.. وهكذا فكلما زادت المدة أصبحت هذه الكميات أكثر دقة.

أولا: ارتفاع كميات التداول على المتوسط اليومي مع ارتفاع في سعر السهم

ارتفاع السعر بصورة ملفته للنظر مع كميات تداول أكثر من كميات التداول للمتوسط اليومي تعتبر إشارة شراء وعليك أن لا تفوتها وخصوصاً اختراق السعر لمستويات المقاومة الأولى والثانية صعوداً وهذا دليل على دخول أحد المحافظ أو ظهور أخبار جيدة عن هذه الشركة.

ثانيا: ارتفاع كميات التداول عن المتوسط اليومي مع انخفاض سعر السهم

انخفاض السعر بصورة ملفته للنظر مع كميات تداول أكثر من كميات التداول للمتوسط اليومي تعتبر إشارة بيع وعليك أن لا تفوتها وخصوصاً عندما يكسر السهم مستوى الدعم الأول والثاني نزولاً وهذا دليل على ظهور أخبار سيئة عن الشركة أو تخلص إحدى المحافظ أو الملاك من سهم تلك الشركة.

ثالثا: انخفاض كميات التداول عن المتوسط اليومي مع ارتفاع سعر السهم

ارتفاع السعر مع كميات تداول أقل من المتوسط اليومي هي محاولة للفت النظر لهذا السهم وهي احتمال بداية شراء لكن يجب الحذر لأن الدخول في هذا السهم تكون درجة المخاطرة فيه عالية (ننصحك بالابتعاد عن هذا السهم). 

رابعا: انخفاض كميات التداول عن المتوسط اليومي مع انخفاض سعر السهم

انخفاض السعر مع كميات تداول أقل من المتوسط اليومي تعتبر إشارة شراء ممتازة وخصوصاً لقناصي الفرص والمستثمر قصير وطويل الأجل ومن الأفضل الشراء عند نقاط الدعم الثانية أو أقل وأنصحك بالشراء على دفعات قليلة ومتتالية
                                   شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

 طبعا السؤال اللى بيفرض نفسة هنا هو اية هى نقاط الدعم التانية دى 
واللة انا شخصيا مش متاكد منها و مش عايز اقولها كدة و خلاص من غير مااتاكد منها علشان كدة اول ما اتاكد منها انشاءاللة هحطها فى الموضوع دة
c u 2moro :Smart:

----------


## Abdou Basha

موضوع أكثر من رائع يا لوووووجوو..
اسمح لي إني أبقى أحتفظ بيه على الجهاز بعد ما يكتمل .

شكرا ليك جدا .

أنا الصراحة كنت بفكر أدخل البورصة لكني اترددت لإني معنديش خبرة، لكن شفت الناس اللي حوالية فيه منهم كسب وفيه منهم عدم تفرغه أثر عليه جدا .

----------


## أم أحمد

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ومهم جدا*
*كل الشكر لك يا لوجو علي مجهودك فيه*
*وفي انتظار تكملة باقي الموضوع*

----------


## amr emam

موضوع متميز  لوجو 

واسمح لى ان اشارك معاك  ببعض المعلومات 

انا هتكلم عن تسويه الاسهم  وهو الدور اللى بتقوم بيه شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه والحفظ المركزى 

ومقرها  70 ش الجمهوريه  - امام مستشفى صيدناوى 

ومعنى تسويه الاسهم  انه  اذا قام العميل بشراء ورقه ماليه  فانه  يضاف الى رصيده فى جهه الحفظ التابعه 

له الاسهم  ويخصم  من حسابه  مقابل  شراء الاسهم   

وفى البيع  يخصم من رصيد العميل جهه امين الحفظ التابع له الاسهم  ويضاف له مقابل  البيع  لتلك الاسهم 


تنقسم الاسهم من حيث التسويه الى 

1- اسهم  (t+4) وهى الاسهم المتداوله فيزيكال او ورقى  وبمعنى  ذلك 

انه اذا باع العميل الورقه الماليه يستحق  المقابل المالى لها  بعد 4 ايام 

وعند الشراء يكون له الحق فى بيعها بعد 4 ايام 

2 - اسهم (t+3) وده شريحه كبيره من الاسهم تندرج تحت 

وبالتالى  فان الاستحقاق المالى عند بيع الورقه يكون بعد 3 ايام 

3 - (t+2) اى بعد 2 يوم 

4- ظهرت فى الفتره الاخيره  (t+0) وهى التسويه اللحظيه  اى ان العميل يقوم بشراء الورقه الماليه 

ثم بيعها فى نفس الجلسه  ويندرج تحت هذه القائمه عدد محدود من الاسهم  اشهرها 

المجموعه الماليه هيرمس 

العربيه لحليج الاقطان 

اوراسكوم تليكوم 

اوراسكوم  للانشاء والصناعه 

البنك التجارى الدولى 

البنك الوطنى المصرى 

ويتم تغير تللك الاسهم  حسب نشاطها  فى التداول وطبقا  للمقاييس من قبل البورصه المصريه 

عمرو امام

----------


## LOOOOOGO

abou basha نورت الموضوع...انت تاخد اللى انت عايزة يا باشا و تحتفظ بية من غير ما تستاذن اصلا :y: ..... وعلى فكرة  ما تحكمش على دخولك البورصة بمكسب شخص او بخسارة اخر لان كل واحد بيتحمل مسئولية قرارة و بناء على متابعتة بس اهم حاجة علشان تدخل البورصة انك لازم تتابع لفترة قبل دخولك فى البورصة ومتستلفش علشان تستثمر فى البورصة و قبل كل شىء طبعا الاستخارة و ربنا اللى بيرزق طبعا
ام احمد الف شكر لاهتمامك بالموضوع و ان شاء اللة هاكملة بس مستنى اجمع الدرس اللى جاى وان شاء اللة اقدر افيدك و افيد الجميع
عمرو امام الف الف شكر على الاضافة الهامة دى و  يا ريت تشاركنى فى الموضوع علشان نقدر نفيد
الجميع ان شاءاللة
شكررررررررررا للجميع على المتابعة :Love:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى لوجو 
موضوع اكثر من قيم وشرح وافى بسيط يستطيع اى انسان عادى انه يفهمه بل ويجذبه بلهفة لمعرفة المزيد 
هل من مزيد 
وبارك الله لك 
واوعى تكون بتعمل شركة سمسرة فى البورصه من ورانا 
يارب ربنا يكرمك ويحقق كل امالك

----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع رائع جدا يا عمرو

ليه رد اخر بعد مقراه كويس

----------


## LOOOOOGO

اسكندرانى الف شكر على المرور و ان شاء اللة فى المزيد وتخافش اول لما اعمل شركة السمسرة هاهرب و اجيلك اسكندرية علشان محدش يمسكنى  ::no2::  
والف شكر يا باشا على الدعء واللة السهم بتاعى بدا يفوء من الوكعة اللى كان فيها اول لما انت داعيت 

حسام باشا انا فرحان لسببين 
اولا: لتشريفك الموضوع وانا فعلا اتمنى ان اقدر افيدك و مستنى ردك بفارغ الصبر
ثانيا: لان انت متلخبطش فى اسمى و قولتلى يا هانى زى كل مرة ::uff::  

وان شاء اللة يا جماعة بكرة هكمل الدرس و عايز الكل يحضر علشان هشرح اسباب هبوط البورصة المصرية فى الفترة الاخيرة و الشرح دة طبعا هيكون من و جهة نظر محللين كبار مش وجهة نظرى انا ماتودونيش فى داهية و اسف على التاخير و مش عايز حد يغيب ::-s:

----------


## بنت مصر

الموضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك يا لوجو على هذه التغطية الرائعة


بسنت

----------


## LOOOOOGO

الف شكر يا بسنت على متابعتك للموضوع...نورتى

انا اسف يا جماعة على التاخير بس كان عندى مشكلة فى اشتراك النت

ان شاء اللة هشرح النهاردة اسباب هبوط البورصة فى الفترة الماضية
...فا الى هناك..........

----------


## LOOOOOGO

قبل مانتكلم عن اسباب الهبوط لازم نفهم حاجة مهمة........
طبعا كانا عارفين المؤشر بتاع البورصة اللى بيقيس حركة الاسعار و التداول يوميا ..لو رجعنا الى بداية العام الحالى كان فى اشهر اكتتاب حدث فى تاريخ البورصة المصرية و هو اكتتاب المصرية للاتصالات اللى كان تقريبا فى بداية العام .مع هذا الاكتتاب و دخول اعداد هائلة من الافراد فى هذا السهم و غيرة طبعا صعد المؤشر فى خلال شهر يناير فقط 25% تقريبا عن السنة الماضية كلها و طبعا دى نسبة كبيرة جدا و خطيرة و من هنا يظهر اول سبب فى هذا الهبوط

1-صعود المؤشر بنسبة 25% عن السنة الماضية: طب اية المشكلة لما المؤشر يصعد بنسبة كبيرة؟
ركز معايا....المشكلة ان الصعود دة استغرق شهر تقريبا فطبعا الافراد و المستثمرين اللى اشتروا فى بداية هذا الشهر قد حققوا الارباح اللى عايزينها فقاموا بالبيع دفعة واحدة لجنى الارباح فطبعا سيزيد العرض عن الطلب و ينزل سعر السهم عن السعر اللى وصل الية خلال فترة الصعود ..طبعا قيس الكلام دة على اعداد كبيرة من المستثمرين و لافراد و الشركات فطبعا تكون النتيجة هو الهبوط الكامل فى الاسعار

2-وجود عدة اكتتابات فى وقت واحد:...يعنى اية اكتتاب؟ (تقريبا انا مشرحتوش)
الاكتتاب هو ان تقوم شركة بطرح اسهم لاول مرة و يقوم الافراد بشراء هذة الاسهم بقيمة اسمية ..يعنى اية؟
يعنى مثلا الشركة المصرية للاتصالات عندما قامت بالطرح لاول مرة اكتتب الناس فى هذا الاكتتاب بسعر السهم و هو 14 جنية و لكن عند طرح السهم لاول مرة كان سعرة 22 جنية القيمة الاسمية هى ال 14 جنية لكن طالما ان الاكتتاب خلص ماينفعش انت كمستثمر عادى ان تقوم بشراء السهم بعد الاكتتاب بالقيمة الاسمية و لكن تشترية بقيمة السوق اللى هى 22 جنية..يا رب تكون المعلومة وصلت
و فى نوع تانى من الاكتتاب و يسمى اكتتاب لحاملى الاسهم وبيطبق علية نفس الكلام اللى قولناة قبل كدة ولكن الافراد اللى مسموح بشرائة هم حاملى الاسهم لفترة معينة فقط و ليس جميع الافراد
المهم نرجع لموضوعنا و هو وجود عدد كبير من الاكتتابات طبعا زى ماحنا شوفنا الاكتتاب دة بيبقى فرصة تششترى السهم بقيمتة الاسمية و تبيعة بسعر السوق و تحقق الارباح السريعة علشان كدة الناس كلها اول ما تعرف ان فى اكتتاب تلاقى كلة هوب راح بايع اللى معاة علشان يعمل سيولة مالية يقدر يكتتب بيها و دة طبعا بيؤدى الى ان العرض بيبقى اكتر من الطلب و تنزل البورصة بناء على هذا البيع الكبير 

3-تالت حاجة و دى منطقية جدا ان لما تحصل الحاجات اللى انا قولت عليها دى كلها طبعا الاسعار بتنزل نزول غير عادى فيؤدى دة الى اية؟ حالة خوف و فزع بين المستثمرين تكتر الاشاعات تقوم الناس اللى قلبها ضعيف تبيع كل اللى معاها بهدف التقليل من الخسارة و دة طبعا بيزيد الطين بلة (الحمد للة انا مش من الناس دى)

وطب اية الحل؟................................... بص يا سيدى
قبل ما قوللك الحل لازم نفرق مابين فرضين...
اولا: حالة ما اذا كنت انت لسة شارى اسهم قبل ما تنزل بيوم ..يعنى انت اشتريت باعلى سعر..شوف انت بقى ظرفك لو انت محتاج الفلوس فبيع بسرعة اما لو مش محتاجها فبيع جزء و سيب الجزء التانى . والجزء اللى انت بيعت بية اشترى الاسهم و هى نازلة لان كدة كدة الهبوط دة بيبقى لية نهاية و فى نهايتة بيكون الصعود سريع و قد يكون مضاعف 
ثانيا: لو انت شارى من فترة و حققت ارباح بس لسة مابيعتش فاحسنلك بيع كلة و اشترى بكل راس المال الاسهم بعد هبوطها او كما يقال اشترى من تحت يعنى من اخر سعر هبط الية السهم
 و طبعا فى معلومة لازم الكل يكون عارفها و انا باكد عليها دايما ....
-اى سهم على المدى البعيد بيزيد.طالما ان الامور السياسية و الامنية مستقرة و طالما ان السهم اللى بيضارب فية شركتة شغالة كويس ومش مفلسة ولا عليها ديون

و اتبع نظرية المرجيحة فى البورصة المصرية الا و هى :
البورصة عاملة زى المرجيحة مرة فوق و مرة تحت.....

تحياتى....المرة اللى جاية ان شاء اللة هاشرح الاكتتاب بوضوح اكتر ان شاء اللة
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## amr emam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سوف نتناول اليوم بالشرح المفصل كيفيه التعامل والدخول فى البورصه 

يستلزم اولا للافراد والمؤسسات وصناديق الاستثمار والبنوك وجميع القطاعات الراغبه فى الدخول 

الى البورصه بتكويدهم داخل مقر البورصه ويتم التكويد من خلال شركات السمسره المسجله فى قوائم 

الشركات المتعامله فى البورصه 


والتكويد هو طلب تقوم باعداده شركه السمسره ويرفق بها صوره ضوئيه للراغب فى التكويد باداره البورصه 


حيث يتم مراجعته من قبل اداره التكويد بالبورصه ومقرها المبنى الملحق بمبنى البورصه 

شارع الشريف الصغير خلف مبنى البنك المركزى وسط البلد 

وبعد المراجعه والتاكد من صحه وسلامه الطلب تتم عمل لمقدم الطلب كود بالبورصه 

والكود بالبورصه هو عباره عن اداراج المستثمر وتسجيله فى قاعده بيانات البورصه 

ويكون للشخص كودان كود موحد وهو الكود اللذى يتم عليه حفظ الاسهم لدى امين الحفظ 

التابع له المستثمر  وهو كود ثابت لا يتغير بتغير الشركه المتعامل معها المستثمر

والكود الشخصى  وهو عباره عن 12 رقم وهو الكود اللذى يتم عليه بيع وشراء الاسهم 

وهو كود متغير يتغير طبقا للشركه المتعامل معها المستثمر

ويمكن للمستثمر ان يكون له اكثر من كود موحد واكثر من كود شخصى ويكونان صالحان للعمل بهم 

وفى هذه الحاله تقوم البورصه عاده بثبات كود فقط للعميل وايقاف باقى الاكواد لنفس العميل 

الا اذا قام العميل بطلب رفع ايقاف للاكواد الموقوفه ويتم بعد ذلك التعامل بها 

المستندات المطلوبه للتكويد بالبورصه 

بالنسبه للتكويد اول امره 

1- صوره ضوئيه سليمه لنموذج تحقيق الشخصيه للمستثمر سواء كان :-

للافراد


أ- صوره البطاقه الشخصيه - العائليه - الرقم القومى  

ب- صوره جواز سفر صالح الاستخدام 

جـ - صوره بطاقه عسكريه او بطاقه مهنيه بشرط ان يكون مدون بها تاريخ الميلاد 


للمؤسسات 


صوره اخر سجل تجارى صالح معتمد من الهيئه العامه لسوق المال 

بالنسبه لتعديل البيانات  - رفع ايقاف

صوره ضوئيه لنموذج تحقيق الشخصيه المراد تحديث البيانات من خلاله 

مع صورة ضوئيه اخرى لنموذج تحقيق الشخصيه المكود بها من قبل 

بالنسبه لاعاده التكويد 

وهو الغاء الكود القديم واصدار كود جديد للمستثمر ويكون ذلك فى حاله اختلاف الاسم 

بالنسبه لنفس المستثمر 

فمثلا اذكان المستثمر مكود باسم عادل احمد عبد الحميد حسن 

وعند اصدار البطاقه القوميه له كان اسمه عادل احمد عبد الحميد محمد حسن 

فى هذه الحاله يتم عمل له اعاده تكويد لورود اسم محمد فى بطاقه الرقم القومى له 

ثم يتم عمل له ضم اكواد عند امين الحفظ له لضم الاسهم من الكود القديم الى الكود الجديد 


بعد ان تقوم الشركه بتكويد العميل تقوم الشركه من خلال شاشه السمسار وشاشه سحب الاكواد

بسحب كود العميل ثم تقوم الشركه بالشراء والبيع للعميل 


بعد ذلك يقوم العميل بالتوقيع على عقد الحفظ مع امين الحفظ سواءكان امين الحفظ 

للشركه المتعاقد معها العميل او غيره ومن اشهرامناء الحفظ داخل جمهوريه مصر هم :

1- المجموعه الماليه هيرمس  ( شارع التحرير - الدقى )

2- شركه مصر للاستثمارات الماليه  

3- البنك العربى الافريقى الدولى ( 7 ش السراى الكبرى - جاردن سيتى ) 

4- بنك مصر ايران ( البرج الادارى - ش مراد الجيزه - امام حديقه الحيوان)

5- بنك الدلتا الدولى ( ميدان التحرير - جاردن سيتى - القاهرة ) 

6 - البنك الوطنى المصرى ( ميدان مصطفى محمود - المهندسين )

7- بنك فيصل الاسلامى  ( شارع 26 يوليو - وسط البلد )

8-  البنك المصرى الامريكى  ( 70 ش الجمهوريه - القاهرة ) 

9- البنك المصرى لتنميه الصادرات  ( ش محى الدين ابو العز - امام نادى الصيد )

10- البنك التجارى الدولى  ( ش محى الدين ابو العز - امام نادى الصيد )

11- بنك مصر - ( مبنى كايرو بلازا - كورنيش النيل - بولاق ابو العلا )

12- البنك الاهلى ( برج البنك الاهلى - كورنيش النيل ) 

ويتم الدخول الى السوق عن طريق :- 

1- الاكتتاب العام المباشر 

وهو ان يقوم المستثمر بشراء حصه من راس مال شركه المصدره للاسهم وفقا لنشره الاكتتاب 

اللتى تقوم الهيئه العامه لسوق المال واداره البورصه بتحديد شروطها وهى تضمن 

1- اسم الشركه المصدره للاسهم وعدد الاسهم المراد الاكتتاب فيه 

2- الحد الاقصى لعدد الاسهم المراد الاكتتاب فيها للافراد والمؤسسات 

3- نسبه المبلغ المدفوع لضمان عمليه تخصيص الاسهم للافراد 

4- مده الاكتتاب 

2- الشراء والبيع مباشره من خلال الشاشه 

تعقد جلستان للبورصه تكون الاولى ويطلق عليها جلسه خارج المقصوره 

اما الجلسه الاخرى فتعقد من الساعه 11.3 حتى  3.3 ويطلق عليها جلسه داخل المقصوره

نكتفى بهذا القدر وان شاء الله المره القادمه سوف اتناول بالشرح كيفيه الشراء والبيع

وتخصيص الكميات ومقدمات العرض والطلب على الشاشه 





> عمرو امام الف الف شكر على الاضافة الهامة دى و  يا ريت تشاركنى فى الموضوع علشان نقدر نفيد
> الجميع ان شاءاللة



ان شاء الله اخى لوجو  نقدر سواء نفيد الجميع  ::no3::  

تحياتى  العميقه  :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*شكرا جزيلا ليك يا لوووووووووووجووووو على الموضوع الجبار ده 
فعلا انا استفدت كتير منه لاني باحب موضوع البورصة ده وكنت مش فاهم فيه او عنه اي حاجه لكن الحمدلله فهمت كويس حاجات كتير 
ربنا يعينك وتكمل الموضوع انت والا عضاء الفاضلين 
شكرا ليك مرة تانية ولكل من اضاف معلومة في الموضوع 

اخوك محمود*

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا لوجو.. في انتظار البقية
وأشكر عمرو إمام على مساهمته الجميلة في الموضوع .

----------


## amr emam

كنت قد وعدتكم ان اتناول بالشرح كيفيه الشراء والبيع

وتخصيص الكميات ومقدمات العرض والطلب على الشاشه 

لكن انا حبيت الاول ان اتناول جزء مهم قبل هذه العناصر وهى 

مكونات فاتوره الشراء والبيع 


تقوم شركه السمسره بموجب رغبه العميل وبناء على امره سواء كان الامر 

كتابى  او تليفونى  او عبر البريد الالكترونى او البريد المسجل 

بشراء وبيع الاسهم الراغب العميل استثمار امواله فيها 

وبعد اتمام عمليه الشراء مثلا تقوم شركه السمسره بتفريغ تنفيذات العميل 

بعد تحميلها من قاعده بيانات البورصه الى  قاعده بيانات شركه السمسره 

وهو ما يعرف ببرنامج ( BIMS) وهو اختصارا ل ( النظام الالى لشركات السمسره)

حيث يتم ادخال امر الشراء للعميل وادخال الكود الشخصى له ( كود البورصه) وتنفيذات العميل

فتتم عمليه تحويل التنفيذات الى فاتوره شراء بعد تحميل الخدمات او انقصاهها فى حاله البيع 

حيث يقوم العميل بسداد قيمه الشراء او استرداد قيمه البيع بعد التسويه 

مكونات الفاتوره وخدماتها ::::

تكون مكوناتها على الشكل التالى 



اسم العميل : ...الاسم كما فى البطاقه....     

كود الحساب :.... وهو رقمه على ( BIMS)...                         الكود الموحد ........

اسم الورقه: .... الورقه التى تم عليها التداول ....               مدير الحساب .. السمسار الشخصى ...

تاريخ التنفيذ : ........


م  رقم العمليه                        الكميه               السعر                      الاجمالى 

1    1000000           15            10                     150

2     5154515         20               10                  200


3       111024            65            10                     650


  الاجمالى                           100                                  1000


ملحوظه : لا يشترط تطابق السعر فى كل عمليه ولا يشترط تطابق ارقام العمليات

ويقابل كل عمليه برقمها والكميه المنفذه وسعر التنفيذ 



                                   عموله ( من 2 فى الالف  حتى 5 فى الالف )

وهى عموله السمسره اللتى تتقاضاها شركه السمسره وتختلف طبقا لحجم المحفظه 


خدمات البورصه 

تتقاضى البورصه مقابل خدمات وهو 8/1 فى الالف على كل عمليه تجرى على الورقه الماليه

بحد اقصى مائتان وخمسون جنيها من كل من البائع والمشترى 

تتقاضى البورصه واحد فى الالف على كل عمليه تجرى على الورقه الغير مقيده

بحد اقصى خمسه الالف جنيه من البائع والمشترى على حد سواء 


خدمات المقاصه 

تتقاضى شركه مصر للمقاصه مقابل خدمات وهو 8/1 فى الالف بحد ادنى نصف جنيها 

وبدون حد اقصى على الورقه الماليه المقيده بالبورصه 


صندوق ضمان المتعاملين 

تم انشاء هذا الصندوق بناء على قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء  وهو يهدف الى 

ضمان اموال المستثمرين فى حاله تعذر شركات السمسره 

ويتقاضى عموله 2 فى العشره الاف لكل عمليه من البائع والمشترى على حد سواء


عموله الحفظ المركزى ( B.K)

يتم خصم العموله طبقا لامين الحفظ اللتى تم عليها تنفيذ العمليه 

امثله لعمولات امناء الحفظ 

البنك العربى الافريقى  واحد جنيها فى الالف حد ادنى  عشره جنيهات

البنك الوطنى          نصف جنيها فى الالف حد ادنى خمسه جنيهات

بنك مصر ايران        نصف جنيها فى الالف حد ادنى  اتنين جنيها 

المجموعه الماليه     واحد فى الالف  حد ادنى  خمسه جنيهات 

وطبعا تختلف العموله لاختلاف قيمه وحجم المحفظه الماليه 

مصاريف اداريه 

وهى مصاريف تتقاضاها شركه السمسره مقابل الخدمات الاداريه  

كمصاريف الدمغه على الاوامر ومصاريف كشف الحساب 

وهى عباره عن 25 فى العشره الاف بحد ادنى 10 ج وحد اقصى 25 ج 

وهى تختلف من شركه لاخرى 

مقابل خدمات الهيئه   

وهى 2 فى العشره الاف لكل عمليه منفذه على الاوراق المقيده


عمرو امام  :f2:

----------


## amr emam

> شكرا يا لوجو.. في انتظار البقية
> وأشكر عمرو إمام على مساهمته الجميلة في الموضوع .



الشكر كل الشكر ليك يا عبدو ياشا على المرور الكريم  :gp:   :hey:  

وللاخ لوجو على موضوع الرائع والهام 

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

> شكرا يا لوجو.. في انتظار البقية
> وأشكر عمرو إمام على مساهمته الجميلة في الموضوع .



الشكر كل الشكر ليك يا عبدو ياشا على المرور الكريم  :gp:   :hey:  

وللاخ لوجو على موضوع الرائع والهام 

عمرو امام

----------


## LOOOOOGO

البقية ستاتى ان شاء اللة يا عبدو باشا لسة فلى كتير بس انت تابع و الف شكر على الاهتمام بالموضوع..
شكرا ليك يا محمود على المتابعة و انا فرحان اوى ان احنا قدرنا نفيدك و لسة فى المزيد


عمرو امام ...واللة مش عارف اقولك اية بس فعلا مجهود لرائع و ربنا يعيننا على الشرح و الافادة :;):

----------


## rashoOo

هاي للكل..

مشكورين لوجو وعمرو..

انا لسة ماقريت اللي كتبتوه عن البورصة ولكن حملتو وراح اقراه بروقان بعدين..

بس عندي استفسار..هل البورصة العربية/المصرية زي البورصة الامريكية؟؟؟

لاني ابغى ادخل البورصة الامريكية لمن ادرس هناك..

بانتظار الرد لو تكرمتو..
ودمتم.. :Girl (6):

----------


## الجن5

ممكن مساعدة منك أنا عضو جديد وأنا مصري وأعمل في الكويت وعندي مبلغ بسيط عايز أشتري أسهم بيه فكيف أشتري أسهم في مصر وأنا في الكويت وما هي الشركات اللي ممكن أتعامل معاها  
وأكن شاكر لك تعاونك معني 
[email]saidalgen@hotmail.com[/

----------


## وجيه حماد

شكرا لكم معلومات مهمة وايضا تطبق في معظم بلدان العالم
وجيه

----------


## mamy

:BRAWA: 
الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جدا وجاى فى وقته تمام وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
واسمح لنا بالمزيد
واشكر لنا الاستاذ ععمرو جدا على تلك المساهمة  :y:  :y:

----------


## AHMED333

لو سمحت يا استاذlooooooGO ممكن اسالك عن شويه حاجات عن البورصه ويريت متكسفنيش
lalo_donia_2002@yahooوده اميلى ويريت لو تضفنى انا اسمى احمد

----------


## AHMED333

انا كنت عاوز اعرف ممكن ادخل بمبلغ اد ايه فى الاول للبرصه

----------


## AHMED333

استاذloooooooooogo انا كنت حابب اعرف انا ممكن ادخل البورصه بمبلغ اد ايه وارجو المساعده واكون شاكر

----------


## اسكندرانى

> استاذloooooooooogo انا كنت حابب اعرف انا ممكن ادخل البورصه بمبلغ اد ايه وارجو المساعده واكون شاكر


نظرا لغياب صاحب الموضوع  نقلت لحضرتك راى احد الاعضاء 



> عزيزى 
> 
> انت تقدر تدخل البورصه باى مبلغ من 1000 جنيه الى مالا نهايه لكن لازم تكون عامل حسابك فى حاجه ان اى مبلغ انت حته فى البورصه يكون فائض عن احتياجات لانه لا قدر الله وخسرت جزء منه ميقصرش عاليك بالسلب وده اهم نصيحه لازم تاخد بالك منها الفلوس اللى فى البورصه تكون زياده عن الحاجه واعتبرها وديعه فى البنك لا تستيطع الاقتراب منها .
> 
> مع تحياتى 
> محمد نصار

----------

